# polishing alloy



## andy1207 (Jun 17, 2008)

whats the best products to polish this alloy tank cant find a pad small enough for the rotary and all the ones for the dremel are poop or do i just do it by hand? would ideally like it swirl free,
thanks









wrong section sorry, please delete


----------

